# Swarm Commander Lure Roundup



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

After this year's results, I'm convinced that stuff is liquid gold. Time will tell the real story, but I will be getting a new bottle when mine runs out.


----------



## rsderrick (May 7, 2006)

Great Photo ODFRANK....Love it!!!


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

odfrank: How many swarm traps are you planning on setting out this spring and when are you deploying them?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

psm1212 said:


> odfrank: How many swarm traps are you planning on setting out this spring and when are you deploying them?




50+ around 3/1. Adding these clips to a many as I get time for.


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

Tell me a little more about that clip. 

Three screws: One in top and two in body?

Both sides or is the other side hinged?

What type/gauge is the wire?

ALSO, how do you apply the SCL? And how often do you repeat the application?

Thanks. Keep us posted this year on your numbers.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

psm1212 said:


> Keep us posted this year on your numbers.


"Keep us posted?" Oh don't worry about that. It's all he talks about on Beesource every spring! Every time he traps one I get a blow by blow with pics by text bragging up a storm!


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

That clip got me thinking at work today. Brought home a binder clip from the office and made this. Put one on both sides. Holds amazingly tight. Put a small wire tether on it to keep me from dropping it in the grass. Thanks for the idea. What do you think?


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

I thought I was cheap


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

I am cheap. and I had some pretty tough losses in 2016, plus I need to add outyards to get my bees away from areas that may get zika sprayed. Watching this thread, Where do I get that Swarm Commander Lure?


----------



## Fishmaster50 (Apr 30, 2015)

Read post number 3. He is the maker!! Worked great for me last year.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

"Eye screws" are cheap and serve two purposes. You can unscrew them with gloves on.


----------



## rsderrick (May 7, 2006)

Hi everyone. Don't forget that there is a coupon on the Blythewood Bee Company website for $5.00 off your purchase of Swarm Commander. Just a friendly reminder. Coupon code BEESOURCE.


----------



## dhuckfl (Nov 20, 2016)

rsderrick said:


> Hi everyone. Don't forget that there is a coupon on the Blythewood Bee Company website for $5.00 off your purchase of Swarm Commander. Just a friendly reminder. Coupon code BEESOURCE.


When you apply the coupon code it says - Coupon "beesource" does not exist!

Edit- It works now. Thank you Scott.


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

A guy at bee club had it for sale during the meeting break, grabbed a bottle there and put my first swarm trap out on Tuesday


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

This is one of Oliver's huge March swarms I lured away from his monster hive. I will forever be in debt to Scott and his swarm lure! Good luck Gypsi!


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

Charlie I am trying to lure one out of a house that needs a removal done. Got permission from the next door neighbor to put a box in their backyard and pick it up when the bees move in. Now I wonder if it should have been a deep?


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

10 frame deeps are the best that I've found but 8 frame deeps will do too. Black drawn brood frames are the best to use inside. You'll have to set your trap further away than the back yard. When they swarm, they like to leave the immediate area they came from. 

They also need to be ready to swarm and still then, half of them will stay. Probably better to do a cut out in early spring.


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

It is early yet, but my bees have been hitting the pollen sub hard, emptied the feeder yesterday and it had 2 cups in it (2 hives). we had 80's this week, 70's next week, and I might go do the cutout next week. But having orphan stragglers have a hideout near by seems prudent.


----------



## RedHalo (Apr 24, 2016)

Haven't tried it, but I ordered some last night at 9pm and got an email at 8:50 this morning that it shipped with tracking number. That right there is service! Look forward to using it!


----------

